# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Hi again!!!

## Jen

Hey all....back from the honeymoon (it went by waaaay too fast!!!)

Tanks were cared for perfectly by the mother in law while we were gone!    :Big Grin: 

Last night however I noticed the Axolotls were acting funny, their temp was at 78*F    :EEK!: 

So this am the house was rearranged - - now they have been moved into the bedroom on the floor, about 4 feet from the window that will in a couple hours have an air conditioner in it!   So they should be perking up just fine with the nice cooler room  :Big Grin: 

It is now 8am, I have done water changes, moved tanks etc....and the hubby slept through the whole thing!  lol....he is quite used to me fiddling with tanks in the early am..."Sleeping In" for me is sleeping past 7 am! Doesn't happen often! 

So now Axies will be all set...frogs are all doing great...fish are happy as can be...
keep an eye out - will be picking a pair of frogs for breeding in the next week or so!

----------


## clownonfire

Good to have you back, and congrats again! 

As for tweaking, fiddling, do i ever know what you are talking about!!!!

Eric

----------


## TommyBoi

Hey Jenna - congrats on the wedding, once again! My Xenopus borealis tads are 11 days old, and doing great..Ive already begun feeding them & have fed them the reptomin/frog bites, ground up using my new, marble, pestle/mortar set. Early this morning, I netted about 50 or so, because there are over 200...and I want to keep the numbers very close to what I did with the laevis tads (which are all now, down to 30 healthy, happy froglets)
Also, My male albino laevis, and my female albino retic laevis, bred, and laid maybe around 100 eggs...it was the shortest breeding I've ever had with my acf's...I will know for sure, by early morning tomorrow, if they are developing ;o)
I posted last night, in regards to the percentage of these albino offspring, how many will be retics (if any at all), etc... p.s. its great to have u back!!!! - tommy

----------

